# "Mementos" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Oct 15, 2016)

Please take the time to *read the entries* and vote for the *three poems you consider most deserving*. It is *imperative* that you *use ALL THREE VOTES.

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.
*
Members who vote for their own work will also have their entry disqualified*, so please double check your votes before submitting them. Members who create duplicate accounts to vote for themselves will also have their entry disqualified and all of their accounts banned.

*THE RESULTS OF THIS POLL WILL REMAIN HIDDEN UNTIL IT HAS OFFICIALLY CLOSED. The identities of the entrants will also be revealed upon the close of the poll. 

The entrant who receives most votes receives a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.


Please leave comments and/or feedback in this thread.


Those who care to utilize the "like" function may now click to their heart's content.


This poll will close on October 25th, 2016 at 7:00pm EST.*


----------



## escorial (Oct 15, 2016)

voted


----------



## Phil Istine (Oct 16, 2016)

Voted, though I couldn't find 'Move Along' on the list.


----------



## aj47 (Oct 16, 2016)

It didn't follow the rules and was disqualified.


----------



## escorial (Oct 16, 2016)

if ned was a horse his form would be

ned...111D


----------



## ned (Oct 18, 2016)

thought you might appreciate the minimalist poetry Esc...


----------



## escorial (Oct 18, 2016)

ned said:


> thought you might appreciate the minimalist poetry Esc...




i do....but from what i've read of your comments ,one is inclined to wonder if i may be walking right into something....


----------



## ned (Oct 18, 2016)

Escorial walks into a bar and asks for a beer.

"I can't serve you" says the barman..."You're bard!"


----------



## -xXx- (Oct 21, 2016)

when i counted submissions,
i had a momentary pang of discomfort
at not finding the time to contribute _something._

then i read the works.

there is little need for broth
in the presence of a dish that meaty!

*vote lurkers!*
i did.


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 21, 2016)

Tough prompt, but that is what this challenge is all about, right? I was inspired and enchanted .... such unique entries and a pleasure to read. I voted... will you?


----------



## ned (Oct 24, 2016)

three ticks,,,,of the clock


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Oct 24, 2016)

*Welcome to the reveal!

*Wake up by James 剣 斧 血

Where is the Fury? by Darkkin

Left Behind by Chester's Daughter

Moment by Defenestrator
*
Instructions for My Madness at the Last Supper by sas - winning entry*

Here Stands the Tree by ned

The Plaque by astroannie

*
Kindly post all congratulatory messages in the Winner's thread. Thank you.


There seems to be a glitch with the poll reveal. You may have to click on view results to see them. My apologies, I haven't a clue what went screwy.
*


----------

